# Forbidden to post?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Why?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Can we have some more info please? :lol:

Sometimes there are banned words in a post which makes the forum forbid it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanted to add to the pics of meeces from another forum I was/am on. I managed to get almost everything I wanted in. I'll have to go look at the rest of it to see what might be objectionable...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I deleted all the words, and it stills forbids, but I got the rest of the photos in a separate thread.

Is there a limit on the number of photos that an be put into one post?


----------

